# jigging aj's



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

action from saturday out of pensacola.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

my arms cramped up just watching. i bet he ate his wheaties that morning


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome video. The little man looked like a pro. He has defenatley been there before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic work!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Atta Boy!


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

What kind of rod was that? He was letting him have it!


----------



## Jon (Feb 10, 2010)

He did an awesome job!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

What kind of jigs were you guys using?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

Whitie9688 said:


> What kind of rod was that? He was letting him have it!


that is a daiwa saltiga 200g.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

nathan70 said:


> What kind of jigs were you guys using?


all of ty's fish were caught on a williamson benthos.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## emyska06422 (Apr 26, 2012)

Little man is the MAN, nice video and nice catch.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice job! Little big man was tired after that I am sure.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Whats a good weight and color. I've been wanting to give aj jigging a shot for a while now.


----------



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

Excellent video and a great job to the young man doing all the work!:thumbup:


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

That young fellow is a natural born fisherman...great job landing that AJ


----------



## Don'sBayou (Aug 26, 2009)

That AJ didn't stand a chance against that young man. Way to go !


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

That young man gave him what for! Congrats!



nathan70 said:


> Whats a good weight and color. I've been wanting to give aj jigging a shot for a while now.


I would select several colors - AAFES sells them. Be sure you get a good jigging rod and reel - spend the money - it'll be worth it. 

I use 6'6" Trevala rods with a Penn 550 and a Spheros 6000 both with heavy duty braid; never disappointed. They also work great pulling jigged grouper.

Be sure to wear a fighting belt...


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I will have to check at the exchange when I get back. I have the reels 7500, 8500, and 9500 I just think I need a better rod for jigging. Mine are set up for kings and cobia. What's a good rod for my 8500 for jigging.


Looked at the 6'6" Trevala rods just a little more than I want to spend right now. Don't know how much I will use it at my next base. Even though I'm sure there are plenty of aj's out from Langley.

Sorry I didn't mean to steal your post.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done Young Man! nice set up there


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

this was tys first trip of the season. he usually goes with us every weekend so hes only gonna get better. he was on his second or third fish by the time we said...hey we need to get him on video. by mid summer he will be jigging both casting and spinning, watch and see! Cant wait to do it again ty and dave i know your a proud poppa


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for all the kind words. you should see how big this childs head is...lol


----------

